# Ottawa -- Canada's Capital



## kalabaw (Apr 19, 2005)

Merry Christmas from Ottawa!!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photo from Ottawa :cheers: please post more...


----------



## kalabaw (Apr 19, 2005)

^^ thanks christos-greece. will try to be more active in posting pics from o-town.


----------



## kalabaw (Apr 19, 2005)

Not really a picture, but a video. Hehe. But Merry Christmas from Ottawa!

As part of the "Christmas Lights Across Canada", Parliament Hill was lit aglow with dozens of Christmas lights. Yesterday was the formal opening so I headed up to the hill to see it for the first time in my 3 years stay here O-town.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow! I missed this thread first time round. Fantastic pictures - top quality; and what a beautiful looking city.


----------



## kalabaw (Apr 19, 2005)

^^Thanks openlyJane!


----------



## kalabaw (Apr 19, 2005)

Here are some pictures from last year's Winterlude


IMGP0094 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr
View of Ottawa from Jacques Cartier Park in Gatineau, Quebec


105_1001-001 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr
Winterlude at Jacques Cartier. 


105_1001-002 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr
Winterlude at Confederation Park


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Wonderful photos! I love Ottawa!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great, I loved Ottawa in summer, but in winter it looks like a fairytale city!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Ottawa :cheers:


----------



## mb92 (Sep 13, 2012)

Wonderful pictures. :applause:


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

impressive photos.....you're a pro.


----------



## jam5 (May 30, 2007)

If you're looking for cities with traditional architecture in Canada, Ottawa and Quebec City have to be among the most beautiful.


----------



## kalabaw (Apr 19, 2005)

Some Ottawa shots I took this weekend. Was planning to go to Quebec City but my bed got the better of me. Haha! But I must say, Ottawa and the surrounding area never disappoints in pictures.

Luskville Falls in Luskville Quebec

IMGP0022 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr

Flowery trees at Prince of Wales Drive

IMGP0014 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr

A little birdie having a balancing act

IMGP0010 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr

Mer Bleue Conservation Area

IMGP0037 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr

Victoria Day fireworks at Hog's Back Falls

2014-05-18 Ottawa by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr


----------



## kalabaw (Apr 19, 2005)

Canadian Museum of History

IMGP0271 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr

Unnamed tower at the Canadian Museum of History

IMGP0290 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr

Cupola of the Russian Orthodox Church

IMGP0327 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr

Cupola of the Ukrainian Orthodox Church

IMGP0346 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr


----------



## kalabaw (Apr 19, 2005)

And of course, the tulips!

IMGP0064 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr

And more tulips

IMGP0115 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr

Some more spring colours

2014-05-14 Ottawa Tulip Festival by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr

This view never gets old

IMGP0228 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

More pictures from this beautiful city! I think Spring is the most beautiful season in Ottawa, with all the tulips.


----------



## kalabaw (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks TB! I will try to take more pictures. Now that work seems to have taken a slower pace, I can finally get out earlier of my cubicle and enjoy the longer days... and take pictures!


----------



## kalabaw (Apr 19, 2005)

Chadoh25 said:


> Wonderful photos! I love Ottawa!





christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice new photos from Ottawa :cheers:





mb92 said:


> Wonderful pictures. :applause:





MyGeorge said:


> impressive photos.....you're a pro.


Thank you Chadoh25, christos-greece, mb92 and MyGeorge! And MyGeorge, I'm certainly no pro. =) I wish I could but I have to practice more (and upgrade my camera and lens) 



Benonie said:


> Great, I loved Ottawa in summer, but in winter it looks like a fairytale city!


It can get really fairy-taily during the winter... But after a months of -20s, it can get pretty nightmarish. Haha. 



jam5 said:


> If you're looking for cities with traditional architecture in Canada, Ottawa and Quebec City have to be among the most beautiful.


Montreal has some great architecture too and Kingston and Winnipeg as well.


----------



## kalabaw (Apr 19, 2005)

More tulips

IMGP0004 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr


IMGP0006 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr


IMGP0009 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr


IMGP0155 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr


----------



## kalabaw (Apr 19, 2005)

TB, as requested, here are some more spring photos. I think I have posted these in the Canadian section but forgot to post them here (in my very own thread! Haha!). 


106_0404-001 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr

This is no longer in Ottawa/Gatineau, but in Wakefield, Quebec, a 30-minute drive from Ottawa.

IMGP0010 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr

Mill at Wakefield which is now a spa / hotel

IMGP0054 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr

Nepean Point, Pont Alexandria and Chateau Laurier as seen from the banks of Gatineau

IMGP0128 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr

Good morning Ottawa!

IMGP0009 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr

Ottawa River flows
 
IMGP0084 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

wow, i must admit Ottawa wasn't really on my radar at all as an architectural destination, but it certainly is now. great pics!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## kalabaw (Apr 19, 2005)

thanks stevekeiretsu and christos-greece!


----------



## kalabaw (Apr 19, 2005)

Here are some more photos which I forgot to post here.

Every summer, inuksuks are created by a local artist at the banks of the Ottawa River

IMGP0024 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr

The artist

IMGP0016 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr

Ottawa skyline as seen from the West side of the city
 
IMGP0110 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr

Gatineau Skyline

IMGP0128 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr

Sunset
 
IMGP0133 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr


----------



## kalabaw (Apr 19, 2005)

Some nice looking houses at Ottawa's Golden Triangle

2013-08-03 Ottawa by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr

Some more houses at the Golden Triangle

2013-08-004 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr

The Merit. This, imo, is the best looking condo in town. Too bad, the prices are way too over my budget. Haha! The views would have been magnificent if you get a north facing unit as you'll see the Parliament and the hills of Gatineau.

IMGP0010 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr

From time to time, I walk the banks of the Rideau Canal from City Hall up to Dow's Lake. I think it's about 5 kilometres all in all and could take up to an hour. 

IMGP0109 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr

Hog's Back Falls

IMGP0065 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr


----------



## kalabaw (Apr 19, 2005)

Mansions around Rockcliffe 

2013-08-021 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr

Billings Estate Museum

IMGP0042 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr

Inside the Billings Mansion

2013-08-020 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr

This used to be my view from my kitchen in my old apartment

122_06231 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr


----------



## kalabaw (Apr 19, 2005)

No, summer has not skipped us... this photo was taken last fall. The colours were amazing last season. This was taken in one of the trails in Ottawa

HPIM0003 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr

More fiery trees

HPIM0006 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr

Technically not Ottawa, because this is in Upper Canada already which is closer to Cornwall. But it's only one hour away so we can still say it is within the greater Ottawa region. =)

IMGP0045 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr


----------



## BlurredLines (Aug 1, 2013)

Very underrated


----------



## kalabaw (Apr 19, 2005)

Some new pics I took over the weekend

Constitution Square. We don't have that much tall skyscrapers, but we have a few cool glassy ones like this.

IMGP0003 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr

Lots of construction in downtown. I think they are preparing for the 150th year of Confederation in 2017. These few buildings remain to be open though on Sparks Street.

IMGP0006 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr

Some more buildings on Sparks Street

IMGP0012 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr

Central Chambers

IMGP0024 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr

Post Office

IMGP0017 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr


----------



## kalabaw (Apr 19, 2005)

East Block

IMGP0036 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr

Sculpture near the Art Gallery

IMGP0045 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr

I thought this sculpture is cool. And of course, the perennial star of Ottawa is in the picture, the Parliament building. Haha.

IMGP0056 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr

The locks of the Rideau Canal

IMGP0070 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr

Fleet Street Pumping Station

IMGP0134 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr


----------



## kalabaw (Apr 19, 2005)

And here are some skyline pics

Taken from the Voyageurs Pathway in Gatineau

IMGP0111 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr

Still taken from the Quebec side

IMGP0103 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr

Taken from Vimy Place / War Museum

IMGP0125 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr

Still taken from Vimy Place but using the pano feature of iPhone

IMG_2078 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

very nice shots specially the panos.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Ottawa :cheers:


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

lovely capital city.....


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Ottawa my personal favorite city of Canada!!


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

dear moderators, please delete this post up to post no. 80


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

dp


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

dp


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

dp


----------



## kalabaw (Apr 19, 2005)

@marbur - thanks! it's great that you were able to see mosaika. although i love seeing it, i wish they try to make it different every year. i've been living in ottawa for four years now, and all they are showing is the same year in year out. 

@christos - wow, too much pressure. haha! we'll it's almost fall now, so i should have some new batch of photos by mid/end of autumn.


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

quite a nice collection.....please upload some more.


----------



## kalabaw (Apr 19, 2005)

Snow is in the forecast. So before it totally gets white here in Ottawa, I'd like to show some beautiful autumn pics I took around Canada's capital

Lake Pink

IMGP0117 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr

Pictures taken 2 weeks ago from Fletcher Wildlife and Experimental Farms

2014-10-05 Ottawa by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr

Pictures taken 2 weeks ago from Mackenzie King Estate

2014-10-03 Ottawa by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr

Lovely colours of the Gatineau Hills

101_1019 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr


----------



## kalabaw (Apr 19, 2005)

The barn near Luskville Falls

IMGP0099 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr

Luskville Falls and some pictures along the Champlain Trail

2014-10-19 Ottawa by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr

Lake Pink Trail

IMGP0119 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr

The reddish-gold hues of the Gatineau Hills

IMGP0157 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

Very nice...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice updates from Ottawa


----------



## hotwheels123 (May 6, 2016)

Former Train Station to Temporarily House Canadian Senate




> Ottawa's former Union Station, which ceased train service in 1966, is undergoing a dramatic renovation to temporarily house the Senate of Canada. The final design for the overhaul by Toronto-based Diamond Schmitt Architects and local practice KWC Architects has been granted approval by the National Capital Commission, allowing the project to move forward in earnest.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Gorgeous photos!!


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=222250&page=250


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^
@Victoria123: Great, very nice photo of Ottawa, but its your photo?


----------

